# 2017 Legend Christmas Gifts for you ！Free samples ！！！



## Anton fire (Dec 2, 2017)

2017 Legend Christmas Gifts for you，Free samples！ -- 04，December 2017 - 07, January 2018


My dear brother 










 , Merry Christmas and Happy New Year !

To welcome the new year 2018 and give thanks to the support of our customers ， "Legend" has prepared best 2017 Christmas gifts for you !

1）Order more then 460$, 4vials free samples (2*Cut stack ,2*Testosterone propionate )
2）Order more then 660$, 6vials free samples (2*Testosterone cypionate,2*Testosterone pro,2*Sustanon )
3）Order more then 960$, 8vials free samples (2* Testosterone cyp, 2*Test pro,2*Sustanon,2*Cut stack ) 
4）Order morethen 1260$, 10vials free samples (2*Test pro, 2*Decanoate,2*Sustanon,2*Cut stack,2*Tren ace ) 
5）Order more then 1760$, 15vials free samples (3*Test pro, 3*Sustanon,3*Cut stack,3*Tren ace,3*Tren en, )

During Christmas period,all the orders without discount , just free samples .

we will as always to provide high quality of products and good service to our customers .The valid date will end by 07, January 2018, hoping everybody not missing the opportunity !!!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year !
Good luck Legend -- Anton

http://www.legend-st.com


----------

